# Programming w/"Latino Bonus Pack"



## MRius (Jun 26, 2005)

Dish's web page states the following:

_"If you would like both American and Latino programming, choose an American core package and then choose our Dish Latino Bonus pack."_

I can't find what channels are included in this Latino Bonus Pack for $15.00 a month. I want to make sure that if I switch from Latino Max to America's Top 120+ or America's Top 200, that I will receive TVE(Spain), Univision, Telemundo and Telefutura. Not interested on other latino channels.

Can any forum member help me with this issue? I trust any forum member more tan any CS rep.

Thanks.

PS: Service in Pocomoke City (Eastern Shore) in Maryland.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

It appears you will, though this page was last updated over 3 years ago.
http://www.dishuser.org/dlbonus.php


----------



## MRius (Jun 26, 2005)

BobaBird said:


> It appears you will, though this page was last updated over 3 years ago.
> http://www.dishuser.org/dlbonus.php


Thanks for your reply.

The 3 year info on this link is pretty much still valid.

Just changed my programming and I am receiving the latino channels I wanted the most. Again, Thanks.


----------



## euro_boy (Jun 20, 2005)

I believe that in addition to the listed channels, you can also get Playboy en Espanol as a part of the bonus pack.


----------

